# passé sulfureux / réputation sulfureuse



## LilithS

Bonjour,
J'essaie de traduire en Espagnol les expressions : "avoir un passé sulfureux / avoir une réputation sulfureuse" 
Voici ce qu'on peut trouver ddans les dictionnnaires en ligne:

*Sulfureux*: 1) Qui contient du soufre
2) Fig - Qualifie une pers. ou une chose qui évoque l'enfer, le diable, qui a qqc. de diabolique.

En gros:
_avoir une réputation sulfureuse = avoir une mauvaise réputation_
_avoir un passé sulfureux = avoir un passé trouble._

J'aimerais trouver un adjectif en Espagnol qui garde l'image du soufre et des enfers. Je me demandais si "tiznado" en Espagnol serait une bonne traduction. Quelqu'un en aurait-il une meilleure s'il-vous-plaît?
Merci beaucoup.


Hola, 
Estoy de tratando de traducir en Espanol "avoir un passé sulfureux/avoir une réputation sulfureuse".
_avoir un passé sulfureux = tener un pasado turbio (no estoy bien segura de esta traduccion) _
_avoir une réputation sulfureuse = tener mala reputacion_

Me gustaria encontrar una palabra que trae la misma imagen del azufre y del infierno que la palabra francesa "sulfureux".
Podria utilizar el adjectivo "tiznado"?

Muchas gracias, y por favor, no duda en corregir mis errores.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En español puede decirse "*Sulfuroso*", de hecho existe la expresión:
-No te *sulfures*.


----------



## chics

Sí, pero _estar sulfurado_ es estar enfadado. En la frase "no te sulfures" estás pidiendo que no saltes así, es como decir "caaalma".

Pero el azufre también evoca al infierno, en castellano, a ver si hay más cosas...


----------



## LilithS

Muchas gracias por contestarme tan pronto. 
No se si puedoo utilizar el adjectivo "sulfureo" o "sulfuroso" porque parese que en castillano significa "enfadado", y no es lo que quiere decir en frances.
Podria utilizar el adjectivo "*tiznado*"? Pero no creo que este adjectivo trae la imagen del infierno, del pecado como el adjecivo frances "sulfureux", o si?
Muchas Gracias,
Y por favor, no dude en corregir mis errores.


----------



## GURB

Hola
En este sentido puedes usar *sulfuroso* p.e. _un individuo_ _sulfuroso y diábolico_ pero sulfúreo no lo pondría.


----------



## Mirelia

En DRAE, "tiznado", aparte de algunos empleos estrictamente regionales, es simplemente participio del verbo "tiznar", en el que encuentro una acepción que francamente desconocía: 

*3. *tr. Deslustrar, oscurecer o manchar la fama u opinión.


Esto te autorizaría a utilizarlo, pero habrá que pensarlo bien, pues aunque aparezca con este sentido, no me parece comprensible a primera vista pues creo que este empleo es bastante excepcional.


----------



## LilithS

Hola a todos,
muchas gracias por su ayuda. No es obligatorio de guardar la imagen del infierno. No obstante, si es posible, me gustaria encontrar por lo menos otra palabra que "mala" por reputacion y "turbio" por pasado, porque estas palabras exiten en frances tambien. Sin embargo, el autor utilizaba a caso hecho estas palabras mas banales. Por eso, si traduzco "mala reputacion" y "pasado turbio", estoy eludiendo un poquito del sentido. 

Muchas Gracias a todos.


----------



## LilithS

Hola,
Lo siento, se me olvide de preguntarlos: " Popr favor, que piensan del adjectivo "sulfuroso"?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Namarne

A mí no me parece muy acertado utilizar "sulfuroso" en estos casos, como ya han apuntado otros. 
Pero quisiera hacer una puntualización, aunque sea un poco quisquillosa. Cuando se habla de la reputación de una persona, no suele adjetivarse el sustantivo "reputación", salvo en la expresión que tú misma sugieres: "mala reputación" (o en superlativo, "pésima reputación"). No se me ocurre otro adjetivo, quizá lo haya. En los demás casos, se construye diferente: "reputación de persona colérica"; "reputación de persona insociable", etc. 

Por lo demás, "turbio pasado" está bastante bien. También se dice "pasado inconfesable", claro, pero quizá es ir más allá. "Pasado tempestuoso"... No sé, "turbio pasado", "oscuro pasado" es sencillo y se entiende muy bien. 

Un saludo,


----------



## Namarne

¿Qué tal "reputación abominable"?


----------



## Marcelot

Il s'agit d'une emission culturelle de la télévision française.
Phrase à traduire:
 
Il flotte ce soir,
un parfum agréable
et *sulfureux* dans l'emission.
 
Le mot *sulfureux *a-t-il le sens de diabolique ou d'hérétique ?
(ce sont les mots que j'ai trouvé dans le dictionnaire)
Il est question d'art et de morale (le dernier film de De Oliveria, Belle Toujours).
 
J'ai pensé à:
 
Esta noche, flota un perfume agradable y turbulento en el programa.
 
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 
Merci !


----------



## totor

Marcelot said:


> Le mot *sulfureux *a-t-il le sens de diabolique ou d'hérétique ?



Yo pondría *diabólico*, no turbulento, precisamente por esa razón.


----------



## Marcelot

El problema, totor, es que se trata de un programa de cultura de la televisión francesa y de "diabólico" no tiene nada, en todo caso en el sentido "cristiano" del término.

Lo primero que se me ocurrió fue "revolucionario" pero bueno...


----------



## totor

Es evidente que la acepción de *diabólico* de la palabra sulfuroso es por cierto metafórica, pero lo primero que se le ocurre a cualquiera que la lee es precisamente esa connotación (salvo que se esté hablando de química  ).

En todo caso, ¿cuál es el problema en poner directamente *sulfuroso*?

La misma connotación que tiene en francés, también la tiene en español.


----------



## Marcelot

¿Sí? ¿Te parece?

¿Estáis de acuerdo con totor? ¿Funcionaría "sulfuroso"?

A mí, qué quieres que te diga, me suena extraño...

De todas maneras: ¡gracias totor!


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

¿Ha probado a buscar en el diccionario? Hay un enlace a este hilo, que habla de algo parecido, a ver si hay algo que te sirve.


----------



## atobar

Yo pondría *turbio* (no turbulento, que es otra cosa)


----------



## Marcelot

Gracias chics: en el hilo que me enviaste también vi "turbio".
Y gracias atobar: tu propuesta me parece muy acertada.

Hasta luego...


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
También podría ser "tórrido, ardiente, inflamado, apasionado..." subido de tono.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo que me parece contradictorio es que el ambiente que se respire en le programa sea a la vez agradable y "sulfureux".

No estoy muy segura de que los adjetivos que propone Ena correspondan a sulfureux, creo que extrapolan la definición. Pero el uso que hace cada uno de las palabras puede da pie a este tipo de empleo curioso. Así que no se puede tampoco rechazar.

Un solución, volviendo a la acepción diabólica (ya que va de moralidad, me parece que el término está empleado con esta acepción, deliberadamente, como un guiño), sería juntar ambas ideas de esta forma:diabólicamente agradable.

 Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola marcelot
Si miraste un hilo anterior pudiste percatarte de que fuimos varios (yo, marcoszorrilla...) en proponer "*sulfuroso*"; este adjetivo evoca al diablo, quien en la Edad Media cuando se manifestaba lo hacía rodeado de un fuerte olor a azufre. De ahí el sentido moderno.
En tu traducción, en todo caso, al tratarse de un
perfume tienes que emplear un adjetivo relacionado  un olor y no veo ningún problema en poner un olor (un perfume) sulfuroso o sulfúreo. Otro adjetivo como los propuestos: turbulento, inflamado, tórrido,turbio me parecen impropiedades ya que no pueden aplicarse a un perfume...*Flota un perfume agradable y sulfuroso.*
Buen fin de semana


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Con "tórrido" o subido de tono, no me refiero a que se están peleando o a que están discutiendo, sino a quizás el tema de la peli (que no he visto) es un tema "perverso-sexual-amoroso-ambiguo" y de ahí, un ambiente "caliente", 
"escandaloso, licencioso, inmoral".

Seguramente estoy extrapolando, pero es así como yo lo percibo (y por lo que veo, equivocadamente ).

Saludos


----------



## paz-paix

¿un perfume agradable y alborotador? O también travieso...
La traducción de Gevy me pareció genial! Es cierto que cuesta compatibilizar esos dos adjetivos: ¿agradable, el olor a azufre?
Por otro lado, Gurb, me parece que un olor puede perfectamente recibir adjetivos aplicables a otros "sentidos". Es un recurso retórico que se llama sinestesia. Y me encanta usarlo!!
En cuanto a lo diabólico, mi hermano adolescente usa "infernal" cuando quiere decir que algo está muy bueno.

Saludos sulfurosos,

paz

pd: En wikipedia hay una entrada para sinestesia, pero el sistema no me deja postearla porque todavía me faltan seis mensajes, snif...


----------



## chics

Hola.
Yo, más que perfume, usaría algo así como _se respira un aroma/ambiente agradable y..._ demoníaco, diabólico, etc. También pensé en picante, pero es otra extrapolación que no sé si puede usarse sin cambiar el sentido. 
He preguntado un poco por ahí y el perfume sulfúreo se lo toman más bien en el sentido literal, y es verdad que queda un poco raro con el "agradable".


----------



## Marcelot

*¡¡¡Gracias a todos!!!*

Ena63, te explico: me parece buena tu idea pero aquí no funciona porque no es una peli, es un programa cultural en que se abordan temas relacionados con el cine y con un libro de sociología sobre los suburbios parisinos.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A la vista de todo lo debatido, yo diría:

*...un perfume agradable y turbador...*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

En un principio no veo porqué no se puede traducir por _sulfuroso/ sulfurero_ como lo proponen Totor y Gurb.

Pero para salir de dudas habría que saber a qué se refiere exactamente  el autor:
- ¿a la emisión en sí?
- ¿al tema del día?
- -a la presencia de ciertos invitados y si es el caso por qué? ¿Qué tienen de sulfuroso?

En tu primer mensaje hablas de _Belle toujours_. El tema del ama de casa que se "pierde" en una casa de citas ha dejado de oler a azufre hace 40 años gracias al genial Buñuel. No he visto la peli pero lo "sulfuroso" ¿podria ser ahora el tema del deseo en la tercera edad?

Este sulfuroso ¿no estará aquí por el más prosaico y oído: "no políticamente correcto"?
Algo _sulfuroso _es algo que va contra la moral establecida (religiosa, católica por estos lares europeos), que huele a condena pero creo que en nuestra época se trataría de una condena social y ya no religiosa. Se tratará pues de algo susceptible de provocar un escándalo, de chocar la opinión publica.

Si todos estas conjeturas fueran acertadas propongo:
- una atmósfera agradable y escabrosa (a la vez peligrosa e inmoral que corresponde a la idea (que me hago) de _sulfureux _en nuestra época).

Marcelot, si has visto la emisión tendrás que decirnos algo más, porque cuando en un mensaje posterior hablas de las _banlieues_... ya estoy perdida .
Y mucho me temo que toda esta parrafada sea inútil .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

¡Perdón, perdón Cintia&Martine!

Es más que posible que no haya sido claro.

El presentador del programa (G. Durand) dice:
 
Il flotte ce soir,
un parfum agréable
et *sulfureux* dans l'emission.

A mí "sulfuroso" no me gustaba, por eso recurrí al foro y, honestamente, me ha servido.

Os explico por qué utiliza el término "sulfureux", porque los temas tratados serán: la última película de De Oliveira (Belle Toujours), para ello, han invitado a M. Piccoli para que hablara de dicho film y de Belle de jour. Después conversarán sobre los suburbios de París, el rap, NTM, etc. Y también habrá poesía...

Por eso utiliza este término, pero claro, creo que tiene que ver con el "marketing" del programa, que pretende ser un tanto "polémico" (no sé qué palabra utilizar).

Bueno, Cintia&Martine, después de un mensaje tan largo (te/os lo agradezco), lo mínimo era daros más explicaciones porque a veces uno está tan metido en sí mismo...

Ya estoy emocionado ante tantas respuestas: ¡un abrazo para todos!


----------



## Nikem

Nueva pregunta
​
Hola. Tengo otra frase en la que aparece "sulfureux". ¿Les parece traducirlo por "turbio"?

   Cette nomination avait un caractère sulfureux : proche de l’ancien ministre, M. Manzatti a en effet été mis en examen par la justice pour « complicité de blanchiment d’argent ».

Esta nominación tenía un carácter turbio: en efecto, M. Manzatti, que estaba cercano al ex ministro,  ha sido sometido a examen por la justicia por “complicidad en blanqueo de dinero”.


----------



## Scipiona

Turbio me parece perfecto en tu contexto, Nikem.

En el de Marcelot, otra posibilidad era "morboso"


----------



## Nikem

¡Gracias! ¡Ahora lo pongo con seguridad!


----------

